# Die "alten Herren" von Grossgründlach



## Hollandrad (3. November 2003)

Sehr geehrtes Forum  

seit mehreren Wochen schaffen es einige Gründlacher (Beetlechoose, Matse, Olaf, Starfriseur Norbert K. und ich) regelmässig am Wochenende eine oder mehrere Touren durch den Tennenloher Forst zu rollen.

Obwohl sich das Tempo und technische Niveau permanent verbessert, sind wir (ausser Matse, der müsste eigentlich mal mit Alti oder Tom fahren) eher als "medium" einzustufen.

Gibt es noch mehr Leutchen, die mal Interesse hätten mitzumachen (bitte keine 25 Mann, dann macht es auch keinen Spass mehr).

Fahrgebiet: Zwischen Gründlach, Buchenbühl, Heroldsberg, Kalchreuth, Buckenhof und Tennenlohe.

Startpunkt: Von Gründlach über Schützenhaus Neunhof ins Gebüsch

Dauer: Meistens 2 bis 3 Stunden

Entfernung: 25 - 35 km

Zeit: Nach Vereinbarung meistens Samstags 13:00 Uhr und/oder Sonntags 15:00 Uhr (Lampe !)

Extreme Kantenklatscher und/oder Dauerheizer sind zwar auch Menschen, aber sollten sich hierduch nicht angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *
> Dauerheizer sind zwar auch Menschen, aber sollten sich hierduch nicht angesprochen fühlen  *



Mist!!!! 

Und wenn ich verspreche ganz lieb zu sein und evtl. mim Singlespeeder antrete...darf ich dann mit????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (3. November 2003)

@ Alti 
Vielleicht doch mal nicht verkehrt mit deinem SS. Dann hätte unser Junior mal was woran er sich messen könnte  

Gruss,
Gert


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *@ Alti
> Vielleicht doch mal nicht verkehrt mit deinem SS. Dann hätte unser Junior mal was woran er sich messen könnte
> 
> ...



Wenn Ihr mal an der Veste biken wollt: You`re welcome...ich benehm mich auch...

Fahrt Ihr am nächsten Samstag (08.11.) in Tennenlohe???


----------



## Hollandrad (4. November 2003)

Kann gut sein, dass wir fahren, muss ich mal sondieren... Bis Donnerstag müsste sich das geklärt haben.

Übrigens ist der Beetlechoose schon mal bei euch mitgefahren. Ok, er ist vielleicht kein durchtrainierter Athlet, aber bei euch hat er sich halb tod gehetzt. Das hält mich im Moment davon ab mal zur Veste zu kommen. Ich meine, das Ganze sollte auch etwas zur Entspannung dienen, oder?

Aber wir werden unseren Matse mal schicken (wenn er mal Zeit hat, denn er hat 3 oder 4 mal die Woche seine Abendschule).

Gruss,
G.


----------



## dubbel (4. November 2003)

grundsätzlich schon, hab mir nur grad was gebrochen. 

den hinterbau. 

muss erst mal warten auf neuen rahmen, 
bin also auf die gnade des herstellers angewiesen. 

bzw. auf seine gnade und meine penetranz. 

hmmm... 

insofern stehen die chancen eigentlich doch ganz gut...


----------



## Altitude (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *grundsätzlich schon, hab mir nur grad was gebrochen.
> 
> den hinterbau.
> ...



lass mich Raten:

VOTEC???

@hollandbike...

ich kann noch nicht 100%ig sagen, ob ich am Samstag zun euch komme...evtl kommt Ihr doch an die Veste...ich benehm mich auch...versprochen...


----------



## Frazer (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> 
> Extreme Kantenklatscher und/oder Dauerheizer sind zwar auch Menschen......



Irgendwie fühl ich mich hier grad leicht diskriminiert.....   

Nu wollt ich bei euch mitfahren und darf net, weil nur mein Glitterfully fahrbereit is, die anderen Bikes sind alle zerlegt bzw. noch nicht wirklich gekauft  

Greets
Frazer


----------



## Beetlechoose (4. November 2003)

@hollandbike
ich hab noch nen tretroller im keller. den könnte ich ja mal ausleihen, dann haben wir beide doch ne faire chance...

oder mach ich die drohung mit der abschleppstange wahr !? 

ich bin ja schon gespannt auf samstag, nur vor 15 uhr wirds bei mir wohl nix werden 

grüssis beetle


----------



## Hollandrad (4. November 2003)

Hi Beetle, schon was verkauft heute?
...ich kann am Sonntag nicht, also Samstag bin ich dabei, wenn mein Auge nicht mehr eitert 
15:00 Uhr ist für mich ok.
Wie ist es mit den anderen?

@alle highspeedakrobaten: mitfahren kann natürlich jeder, aber wenn ihr alle 2 km warten musst bis wir oben sind... auch nicht so toll oder?


----------



## dubbel (4. November 2003)

alle 2 km warten für nen 30 cm hohen hügel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (4. November 2003)

hé du.... letzten Sonntag sind wir da im Wald sogar 25 km (weit) und 178 hm (rauf) gefahren. Mit Steigungen von 12%  !!!


----------



## Beetlechoose (4. November 2003)

@hollandbike: war heute leider noch nicht erfolgreich. die nützen wahrscheinlich alle das wetter aus und sind im wald unterwegs  

@dubbel: warte nur bis wir gross sind. dann machen wir 25 hkm auf 30 cm....  

grüssis beetle


----------



## Hollandrad (5. November 2003)

@Beetle : Matse hat die digitale Auswertung von der Sonntag-Tour. Ich gehe heute Abend mal schauen bei ihm.

Hat sich bei dir schon einer gerührt?

Gruss,
G.

P.S. Ist die Abschleppstange um sich an Alti dranzuhängen schon fertig?


----------



## Altitude (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *@Beetle : Matse hat die digitale Auswertung von der Sonntag-Tour. Ich gehe heute Abend mal schauen bei ihm.
> 
> Hat sich bei dir schon einer gerührt?
> ...




Wann und wo wollt Ihr nun fahren???

Ich kann Samstags so ab Drei...


> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *
> P.S. Ist die Abschleppstange um sich an Alti dranzuhängen schon fertig? *



Kommt Ihr mit ner Abschleppstange, pack ich die Flex ein...


----------



## Beetlechoose (5. November 2003)

@alti

wenn ich mich mit meinen dritten beisserchen im deinem allterwertesten verhake, wird dir die flex nix helfen 

@gerd

das hört sich ja alles richtig gut an. ich stürme schon mal in die garage, den akku laden. und am samstag scheuchen wir den alti die strecke nach kalchreuth rauf, die wir letztes we runter gefahren sind....  ach ja, und sag doch dem matse, er möchte doch bitte die strecke so einteilen, dass wir ca. 50 hm rauf und 1000 hm runter fahren können 

grüssis beetle


----------



## Altitude (6. November 2003)

"ausgekaddlt" wann und wo Ihr am Samstag fahren wollt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (6. November 2003)

Sehr geehrter Alditüte

wir werden am Samstag um 15:00 Uhr (bei halbwegs akzeptablen Wetterverhältnissen) bei uns im Garagenhof losfahren.
Die genaue Adresse schicke ich dir per PM.

Beetle geht mit, Matze geht mit, ich gehe mit und ich denke dass Olaf , Norbert und Kristjan auch mitgehen wenn sie können. Ich werde das noch klären. 

Nehme bitte deinen Singlespeedgerät und evt. noch eine Lampe mit, denn es wird schnell düster in unserem grossen Wald.

Bin schon gespannt und freue mich auf Samstag


----------



## Beetlechoose (6. November 2003)

yeaaaahhh, da freu ich mich doch gleich mal mit   

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## Hollandrad (6. November 2003)

Hi Beetle 

Olaf weiss noch nicht ob er mitkann, weil die Kids irgendwo Fussball spielen und er geht da mit. Er schaut mal ob er es schafft.
Kannst du noch mal beim Norbert fragen? Ich frage den Kristjan aus Neunhof noch mal.

....dann pumpe ich schon mal die Reifen auf


----------



## Altitude (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *Nehme bitte deinen Singlespeedgerät und evt. noch eine Lampe mit, denn es wird schnell düster in unserem grossen Wald.
> 
> *



Na das klingt doch gut...die Sache hat nur einen kleinen Hacken..."Gladys" (der Singlespeeder für alle Unwissenden) hat sich gestern Nacht nen Absatz abgebrochen (ich hab mir mit dem Hinterrad einen Ast eingefangen und ein paar Speichen abgerissen)...somit ist die Lady erst mal außer gefecht, da ich erst wieder neue Speichen "oragnisieren" und natürlich zentrieren muß...

...dauf ich auch mim Brodie (Schlatung) kommen oder galt die Einladung nur mim Singlespeeder???

Ich bin auch ganz brav...har,har,


----------



## Hollandrad (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ...dauf ich auch mim Brodie (Schlatung) kommen oder galt die Einladung nur mim Singlespeeder???
> ...




 ich habs doch gewusst dass es so kommt ...

.... wir machen alles mit


----------



## Altitude (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hand aufs Herz...ich bin gestern Nacht nur im Wald auf der Suche nach nem massiven Ast gewesen, der mir meine teueren Scapin Speichen killt....


----------



## Beetlechoose (7. November 2003)

@alti  ich nehme zur schleppstange noch ne zange für deine bowdenzüge mit. wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir dein edles teil nicht zum singlespeed umrüsten könnten.


----------



## Altitude (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beetlechoose _
> *@alti  ich nehme zur schleppstange noch ne zange für deine bowdenzüge mit. wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir dein edles teil nicht zum singlespeed umrüsten könnten.  *



Des wagst du net....


----------



## Beetlechoose (7. November 2003)

ich drohe einfach mal damit. angst verleiht mir flüüüüüüügel....


----------



## Altitude (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beetlechoose _
> *ich drohe einfach mal damit. angst verleiht mir flüüüüüüügel.... *



dream in my dear...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (7. November 2003)

ich habe gesehen, dass sich einige Jungs aus Erlangen morgen in der Früh treffen um 3 Stunden durch die Fränkische zu heizen...(last-minute-biking)


Vorschlag:
Matze und Alti fahren mit denen mit und danach mit uns noch mal.

Vorteil:
Die 2 sind schon mal warm und haben schon mal etwas an Leistung eingebußt


----------



## Hollandrad (8. November 2003)

... o mann ey, das war heftig...

Aber ich habs geschafft und überlebt und es war richtig nett 

Alti, du hast dich sicherlich noch etwas zurückgehalten (oder wurdest zurückgehalten von den 5 Mai Taihs von Gesternabend), aber es war sehr nett von dir, dass du soviel Geduld mit uns hattest.

Der Beetlechoose flickt jetzt sein Rad wieder und schaut dass er seinen 5kg Akku jetzt am Rahmen schweisst, so dass er nicht mehr alle 2km runterkullert   

er tut mir wirklich Leid, er hat sich so geärgert  

Gruss aus Gründlach


----------



## Beetlechoose (8. November 2003)

hallo an alle "alten herren" und die, die es noch werden.... 

das war heute nachmittag eine richtig schöne runde. ich hoffe mal, dass es unserem gastbiker altitude auch so gut gefallen hat. sicher wird er seine gräten im moment nicht so spüren wie ich.  aber gelobt sei, was hart macht. ab jetzt bekommt er von mir den spitznamen "renntruck in der 1 tonner klasse". ich habe heute auf jedenfall gelernt, dass ich zum besteigen der hügel nicht zuviel gewicht, sondern zu wenig kraft und kondition habe 

@gert   ich habe wirklich befürchtet, dass du meinen trick durchschaut hast.  ich habe doch nur deshalb die speiche von meinem hinterrad zur sprungfeder umfunktioniert, die kette um die nabe gewickelt, den kettenspanner seiner funktion beraubt und mit dem akku nach waldameisen geworfen, um die taktischen verschnaufpausen unauffällig einfügen zu können.  ich hoffe doch mal, du honorierst jetzt, dass ich mein halbes radel unserer nicht vorhanden kondition geopfert habe.    

jetzt werde ich mein krankes eselchen gesundpflegen und freu mich schon auf eine gemeinsame rückrunde im fürther stadtwald. 
  

fazit: ein superschöner samstagmittag, wenn auch mit einem weinenden auge 

grüssis beetle


----------



## Altitude (9. November 2003)

so alt seid Ihr gar net...schee wars...das nächste mal komm ich zu euch mit nem vollen Akku und dem Singlespeeder...versprochen...

...sag einfach "Bescheidt", wenn Ihr an der Veste spielen wollt...


----------



## All-Mountain (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *so alt seid Ihr gar net...schee wars...das nächste mal komm ich zu euch mit nem vollen Akku und dem Singlespeeder...versprochen...
> 
> ...sag einfach "Bescheidt", wenn Ihr an der Veste spielen wollt...
> ...



Aha, kaum bin ich weg muss ich hören, dass mein Freund Alti jetzt nicht nur Biker, sondern auch schon deren Bikes kaputtschindet

Seid gewarnt: Die Alte Veste ist Alti's Heimat, da legt er noch mal 50 PS zu...

Grüße aus München 
TOM
*dermorgenseinenerstenarbeitstaginmuchat*


----------



## Beetlechoose (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Aha, kaum bin ich weg muss ich hören, dass mein Freund Alti jetzt nicht nur Biker, sondern auch schon deren Bikes kaputtschindet
> ...




danke für die warnung, aber leider zu späth.... 


 beetlechoose


----------



## Hollandrad (10. November 2003)

@Beetlechoose

schau doch mal nach, ich habe dir eine PM geschickt.

Gr.
G.


----------



## texas-boder (15. November 2003)

als lonesome Cowboy ritt ich heute durch den Tenneloher Forst, es war eine reine Schlammschlacht. der Dampfstrahler hat heute nach dem Ritt wieder sein Geld verdient.
die anderen alten Herren von Gründlach hatten heute andere Probleme
einer musste noch seinen Esel zusammenschrauben nach letzten Samstag der andere muss heute noch seinen Nacken auskurieren und der nächste muss noch für eine Prüfung lernen

also was blieb mir anderes übrig

bis nächsten Samstag 13:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt (Autobahnbrücke in Neunhof)


----------



## Hollandrad (16. November 2003)

Hi Texas !

schön das du jetzt auch registriert bist. Jetzt noch die anderen und wir können unsere Termin einfach hier koordinieren.

Mal sehen wie es nächste Woche Samstag ist.

Gruss,
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (16. November 2003)

@texasboder wellcome to the club  

ich bin gestern ab 16.00 deine gezogenen furchen nachgefahren. das zeit lassen beim schrauben hat sich rentiert.  die schaltung wechselt die gänge wieder butterweich, kein rasseln, kein klappern. ich bin also wieder bereit für grössere aufgaben. 

@hollandbike mein kraftwerk hab ich auch nicht mehr verloren.  die nightschweissaktion hat also was gebracht. und die waldameisen konnten gestern ihre helme zuhause lassen  

jetzt muss ich nur noch das knarzen an der vorderen kurben weg bringen. aber dazu werde ich wohl erst mal die pedale wechseln. vielleicht ist das ja schon von erfolg gekrönt.  wenn ich das auch noch im griff habe, dann ist mir mein eselchen warscheinlich zu schade zum biken
 

grüssis und schönen sonntag - oder hat vielleicht noch jemand lust auf einen entspannten nightride bei vernünftiger pulsfrequenz ???


----------



## nobike (19. November 2003)

.... bike = fischer ? war das nicht Honda ?


----------



## Hollandrad (21. November 2003)

Beetle und ich waren gesternabend noch mal ganz spontan eine klitzekleine entspannte Runde rund um Range 6 (Schießbahn)unterwegs.

Ist ja wirklich düster so nachts... Hatten wir doch aber ca. 80Watt Licht dabei und schon wurde der Weg sichtbar. Machen wir öfters!


----------



## Beetlechoose (21. November 2003)

des derfst glaaam....


----------



## Beetlechoose (23. November 2003)

mooorgääähn,

hat heute jemand zeit und lust auf nen kleinen oder mittleren ausritt ??? mir juckts in den füssen, weil ich ja gestern die verwandschaft zu verpflegen hatte  

grüsse beetle


----------



## nobike (23. November 2003)

.... waren heute bemerkenswert viele "im Revier" unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (28. November 2003)

hallo aufwachen  

wie schauts denn morgen aus ??? gibts es wirklich schlechtes wetter oder nur falsche klamotten ? ich muss nämlich nicht arbeiten, und lust hab ich wie´d sau... 

grüssis beetle


----------



## Hollandrad (28. November 2003)

...bin noch krankbzw. gerade dabei nicht mehr so krank zu sein. Deswegen erst mal nicht was mich betrifft....


----------



## Hollandrad (11. Dezember 2003)

Halloooo Mädels  

wie läuft es bei euch? Bei mir schaut es so aus, dass mein altes Rad nicht mehr ganz komplett ist und mein neues ist noch überhaupt nicht komplett (ich warte schon seit 3 Wochen auf meine UST-Reifen und alles muss noch verkabelt werden)

Von dem her dauert es wahrscheinlich noch 2 Wochen bis ich wieder voll einsatzfähig bin, vielleicht kriege ich aber mein altes schneller flott für einen Abendrundgang. Was meinst du Beetle? Und Matze und Texas und Olaf? Alle Lämpchen fertisch gebaut?

Gruss,
G.


----------



## Beetlechoose (11. Dezember 2003)

hallo gert,

was ich dazu meine ??? ich werde von dem plätzchengefuttere dick und fett und kugelrund. wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich wohl reifen mit nem höheren tragfähigkeitsindex montieren müssen 

im übrigen häng mein akku ständig am ladegerät, und ja keine minute verpassen zu müssen, wenn mal wieder jemand startklar ist. also gerne durchklingeln, wenn es in den füsschen juckt - und wenn es nachts um 3 uhr ist. ich hab entzug... 

grüssis beetle


----------



## Beetlechoose (27. Dezember 2003)

halli hallo, an alle gründlacher und tennenloher - lebt ihr noch ???

@gerd - na ? was macht denn dein radl ? ist schon wieder eines startklar ? vielleicht hat dich ja sogar das christkind mit ein paar teilen versorgt ???

ich war übrigens gestern wieder mal auf unserer hausrunde und kalchreuth und zum kugelfang unterwegs. war gar nicht matschig, weil der boden doch noch ziemlich vereist war. nur die fahrpause und die vielen weihnachtsnaschereien hab doch ganz schön auf die kondition gedrückt. drum hab ichs schön langsam angehen lassen und bin nach 3 stunden doch etwas k.o. aber zufrieden nach hause gekommen.

wann juckt es euch denn mal wieder in den beinen ??? im neuen jahr muss das besser werden. und sollten wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen, wünsch ich euch jetzt schon einen guten rutsch... 

grüssis beetle


----------



## Hollandrad (9. Januar 2004)

Hi big D (Beetle)

ja, mein neuer Esel ist fahrbereit, Schaltung eingestellt etc. 
Schwalbe hat mir jetzt bestätigt, dass die UST-Reifen Anfang Februar kommen, bis dahin bleiben die alten Laufräder drin.
Jetzt wird es langsam Zeit für eine erste Probefahrt. Mal gucken ob alles gut genug festgeschraubt wurde.

Allerdings bin ich nicht dafür, mein neues glänzendes Teil sofort durch den Schlamm zu ziehen, das ist mir zu blöd.

Also, muss es erst mal richtig trocken werden in unserem Revier (heute schifft es wieder die ganze Zeit  ) oder wenn der Schlamm bei -2° schön hart ist, geh ich auch.

Und weil ich erst noch alles testen will, fahre ich nicht nachts. 

Weiss irgendjemand eigentlich, wo man in Nürnberg/Erlangen die SIGG-Taschen bekommt in der die Joerky-Batterie passt? Ich hänge das Ding nicht an meinem neuen Rahmen 

Grüsse 
Holland

P.S.: Übrigens Beetle, hast du noch immer das Werkzeug von Olaf bei dir, er hat sich schon bitterbös beschwert über dich


----------



## Beetlechoose (10. Januar 2004)

hallo hollandbike,

na du bist mir ja der richtige schönwettertreter.  bis der aufgetaute boden wieder mal staubt, kanns ja noch ein bisschen dauern. aber ich habe beobachtet, die tage werden schon wieder länger. zudem könnte ich ja statt der lampen nen fön montieren und die wege vor dir trocknen ?  
aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich, ich hatte diese woche noch urlaub und hab meine neuen klickies noch immer nicht ausprobiert. mal wars zu nass, dann zu windig, am anderen tag zu finster und es gab auch mal nen tag, da hatte ich wirklich keine zeit.

mit olaf´s werkzeug war das wirklich keine absicht. hab ja nicht geahnt, dass es das letzte treffen im alten jahr war. ich kann aber ihm versichern, das gute stück hat einen warmen, trockenen platz und wird besser behandelt als die family. wenn er auch so gut drauf aufpasst, lang ich´s ihm auch gerne vorbei   

grüssis beetle


----------



## texas-boder (9. Oktober 2004)

Watt iss los mit euch 
man hört nichts mehr von euch
wann ist die nächste tour  
ich habe mein licht etwas modifiziert also auch gerne mal am abend nach 20 uhr


----------



## Coffee (9. Oktober 2004)

gut das du fragst ;-) sind etwa einige franken verschollen in den wäldern? sollte man nciht eine suchanzeige schalten? polizei?feuerwehr?

*
WANTED*


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (9. Oktober 2004)

ja, Großgründlacher Tourren klingen interessant .. ich will meinen Aktionsradius etwas ausdehene ... fahr viel zu wenig in letzter Zeit .... was ist den mit den Jungs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (13. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja, was ist los???

Olaf fährt jede Woche öfters (alleine?) habe ich kürzlich von ihm gehört.
Beetle sehe ich nicht mehr so oft in letzter Zeit.
Matze ist umgezogen und wird nur noch vereinzelt gesichtet. Chrissie scheint aber auch auf den Geschmack gekommen zu sein.
Selber habe ich nach meinen Stürzen im Frühjahr und das schlechte Wetter im Frühsommer kaum mein Rad angefasst dieses Jahr. Kondition = fast 0.

Am Samstag habe ich Programm, aber Sonntagnachmittag könnten wir eigentlich schon mal eine Runde drehen. Mit / ohne Licht ?

Oder was meinst du Texas? Unter der Woche mal am Abend?

Gruss,
Gert


----------



## Jango (15. Oktober 2004)

texas-boder schrieb:
			
		

> Watt iss los mit euch
> man hört nichts mehr von euch
> wann ist die nächste tour
> ich habe mein licht etwas modifiziert also auch gerne mal am abend nach 20 uhr



ich werd verrückt. Meine Star-Boder lungert auch hier rum...

greets
Levent


----------



## Beetlechoose (31. Mai 2005)

sind die alten herren inzwischen in rente oder treibt sich doch noch jemand schwer schnaufend zwischen tennenlohe und kalchreuth rum ???  

grüssis beetle


----------

